# Scored Wednesday



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I was not planning on hunting Tuesday, but the bug hit around 3:30pm so I rushed out to the farm.

Sitting on a stump with natural ground blind I scored on a button buck. 50 cal round ball. 125 grains Pyrodex RS Quartering shot. The ball entered near the last rib and angled through a lung and nicked the heart. Then continued into the neck and lodged against the spine, breaking the neck. Dropped where he stood. Only day I could hunt or I would have let him pass.

I see some smokies and deer jerky in my future. Not to mention the other great cuts of Venison. He is hanging from the oak tree out back. Perfect weather to age the meat for a few days.

The pictue is in a 2002 Kia Sportage. Rear seats folded down. He goes from the bumper to 3/4 of the seat backs not counting the legs..


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I my self am hoping to he out this week. Got out Monday morning then the wife had an emergency appendectomy yesterday. She was in the ER Monday night so I got called from work. Luckily it hadn't ruptured and the surgery was liproscopic(?) so she came home last night. Ill be trying to get out this weekend but only if she has recovered enough. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

You hunting in the future? Today is Wednesday.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

AEFISHING said:


> You hunting in the future? Today is Wednesday.


That is what happens when you post late at night / early Wed morning.

Fixed the post. Changed the title in my post too, but could not change the thread title.

PS: I am retired and do not look at a calendar often. Easy for us Old Farts to drop or gain a day. Senior Moment.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

always nice to put some meat in the freezer....congrat's to you sir  and thanks for sharing


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Wannabitawerm
Glad to hear your wife is OK after the surgery.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nicely done! I didn't see anything today. We'll give it another shot tomorrow. Gotta work fri/sat so hopefully I can burn 1 or both of my tags tomorrow.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Thats a nice one!! You going to get that thing mounted?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats on the ddeer!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments. 

Good to know taking a button Buck is not an "EVIL" thing. My dad always taught me to let the first deer you see pass and if you do not see anything else, then you are letting the heard multiply by letting one pass. 

But with the recent surgery, I missed most of bow season already and then almost missed gun season because the surgery was just two weeks ago. Doc would have a fit if he knew I was dragging a deer out of the woods after he sewed a torn muscle back together. I know the property has a sustainable deer herd.

Not mounting the deer, but I am tanning the hide to make a few items from it. Including a new traditional possibles bag for my black powder hunting supplies.

And the front and rear feet will become gun racks to hang my two muzzle loaders on the wall. I have a Crockett Rifle in 32 caliber for Squirrel hunting and I am building a 50 caliber Hawken.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I've shot my share of buttons. I'm a meat hunter, so I tend to fill my tags as quick as I can. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...with limited time, it's nice to see you have success.


----------

